# Shop made countershaft pulleys, motor and large 2 step



## fast67ford (Nov 10, 2013)

IMG_20131007_115325 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131007_115354 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131030_170818 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131030_170838 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131030_170857 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131110_113148 by fast_67ford, on Flickr


Finally got around to finishing up the other two pulleys for my 12x36. The big pulley was quite a project, but the extra weight and the zero runout makes it feel like a new lathe.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 10, 2013)

What size machine did you do the large pulley on? I would enjoy making my own but the large diameter presents issues on my 10" lathe.

Terry


----------



## fast67ford (Nov 10, 2013)

I cheated on the big one, it was made on an American Pacemaker lathe.


----------



## fastback (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice job on the pulleys.  How did you end out balancing the large pulley?

Paul


----------



## Privateer (Nov 10, 2013)

What kind of stock did you start with on the large pulley? Actually, I'd be interested in hearing about all the details about it. I just remembered the Biology department, at the university I'm attending, has a HUGE lathe I may be able to use to fashion one. So please do some story telling and let us (ME!) hear all about it.  

Terry


----------



## fast67ford (Nov 11, 2013)

If you can wait till the weekend ill draw it up and post the prints, And i didn't need to balance the pulley its fully machined and should be balanced good enough for the Atlas lathe


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice work ff, very interesting to me as I need to make a new step pulley for my Atlas drill press.

Bernard


----------



## Privateer (Nov 11, 2013)

Prints would be fantastic, and much appreciated. I considering a mod that would relocate my countershaft, and this would help that along.

Terry


----------



## Privateer (Nov 17, 2013)

fast67ford,

Just wondering if you'd had a chance at putting together some photos and information on your materials used, and so forth on your project. I did touch base with the machinist on staff at school and he said I could use the large lathe they have there. So I'm very curious now to see how you did it, and if I can manage to do the same. Thank you in advance for your efforts.

Terry


----------

